# High potential hypo



## Herpetology (Mar 16, 2020)

Check out this lil cracker I caught a pic of yesterday, his colours are quite different almost like a dark maroon pic def doesnt do her justice

Unfortunately she’s already taken fellas


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Mar 17, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Check out this lil cracker I caught a pic of yesterday, his colours are quite different almost like a dark maroon pic def doesnt do her justice
> 
> Unfortunately she’s already taken fellas


Ooooft looks like my hypo as a hatchling hopefully with every shed those redish carmel colours come through [emoji7]

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 17, 2020)

Very nice looking


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m hoping they’ll get a red that’s sort of like this V



AaronLovesPythons said:


> Ooooft looks like my hypo as a hatchling hopefully with every shed those redish carmel colours come through [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Mar 17, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I’m hoping they’ll get a red that’s sort of like this V
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 328729


Did you post a pic ? Cant see it

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 6, 2020)

Here’s an update, she’s just about to shed which gives off that “dull” overlay, but you get the idea in difference from a couple weeks ago! 





If anyone’s interested in her brothers and sisters let me know! Definitely a stunning lot


----------

